# VW Golf TDI 1.9 MPG?



## Gulliver1 (14 Jan 2010)

Hi all,

Can any Golf owners out there tell me how many miles they get from a full tank of diesel in a VW Golf 1.9 TDI?

I have a MK5 TDI Golf and am averaging out at about 520 miles from the time I fill up until the time the light comes on.

My friend has the same model car as me and is averaging 600 miles - just want to get other people's stats.

Cheers!


----------



## packard (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: VW Golf TDI MPG?*

Drive a Leon myself ( same engine). I get just over 900 Km from mine. It all depends on how hard you drive it.


----------



## Gulliver1 (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: VW Golf TDI MPG?*

Thanks for the reply, Packard.

I don't have a heavy foot - the one thing I do know is that I need 2 glow plugs replaced and there is a problem with my Coolant Temp. Sensor reading: it's reading *-40* degrees Celcius, would that be the problem affecting my MPG?


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: VW Golf TDI MPG?*

Glow plugs will have an effect on starting but should not not effect overall MPG; the coolant temp sensor reading will be sent to the ECU and *may* effect fuelling.

The reported mileages in the posts above are 520 - 560 - 600, so the variations are not huge, 560 mpg +/- 7%.

Also bear in mind that the "same engine" came in various states of tuning over the years, varying from 90 to 130 bhhp, there will be variations in driving style and routes travelled, and someone may be using the secret extra 6 litres of fuel capacity available on VAG diesels.


----------



## Gulliver1 (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: VW Golf TDI MPG?*

Thank you.

My friend (a mechanic) plugged the car into a Diagnostics Computer and he is of the view that the Temp. Sensor reading problem, when remedied, will rectify the problem but I was just looking for clarification before I get any work done on it.


----------



## Gulliver1 (11 Feb 2010)

*VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

Hi all,

I posted a thread on this topic last month.

I am getting 42mpg from my Golf TDI Mk5. I am getting 500 miles on the button to a tank of fuel. 

I previously owned the same model Golf in a lower year and I got 610 miles out of a tank (56mpg). 

My friend plugged it into a Diagnostics Machine and there are no faults showing up. 

At 500 miles to a tank of fuel, there must be something wrong. Has anyone else experienced this shocking mpg from a Diesel Golf? If so, how do I fix it? I bought this car for economy reasons and I know that I should be getting an extra 100 miles out of a tank.


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

Has anything changed since you last posted the question here? - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=129794


----------



## Gulliver1 (11 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

Hi Mac,

Yes, I got the Coolant Temp. Sensor replaced so that eliminates that problem. 

I have actually calculated the mpg *exactly* only a few mins ago. I filled up last week and bought 53.7 litres of diesel and got 500miles to the tank which works out at exactly 42mpg.

I did not exceed 120km per hour since I filled up which kept my revs well below 3000rpm so I just don't understand it. (That eliminates the possibility of a ''heavy foot'').

There is nothing showing up on the Diagnostics Machine. I have read alot of stuff online and the owners are all reporting between 55mpg-60mpg. 

The car is 2004 with 70,000 miles so I don't see what is the problem.


----------



## Frank (11 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

How much fuel in a tank is it 

I used to get about 45 mpg from my 01 passat even when driving it like it was stolen.

Pretty sure it was about 650 miles to 65 litres.

Make sure the tyres are properly inflated, even sligthly soft tyres are a killer on MPg for for a touch over 2 bar or about 32 psi all round.


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*



Gulliver1 said:


> ... I have read alot of stuff online and the owners are all reporting between 55mpg-60mpg. ....


I choose to believe none of what I hear and less of what I read.
Air filter, fuel filter, tyre pressures, types of trips (short / long /  country road / town / motorway) loads carried, gears used, etc.

How are you measuring MPG - brim-to-brim or trip-computer?


----------



## Gulliver1 (11 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

I am measuring it this way: -

1. I filled the car.
2. Reset trip meter.
3. Drove til fuel light came on.

Re-filled car... Divided number of miles by number of litres.... and multiplied my answer by 4.54 (European standard number of litres per gallon). 

I drive motorway driving 85% of the time. No loads. Just me in the car. Back and forth to work everyday (100 mile roundtrip journey).


----------



## galleyslave (12 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

I've an audi 1.9tdi - similar if not same engine. I get 48mpg currently, but need to change tyres as they are old. I used to get 50mpg. Were I you, I'd be looking at tyres, tyre pressure and pressure on the accelerator. Is it an auto? that will reduce mpg also. Lots of city driving ?


----------



## Gulliver1 (12 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

Hi,

It's a 5 speed manual car. 

Hardly any city driving, motorway all the way to and from work. 

I don't drive it hard at all, I just put four brand new Nankang tires on it 7 days ago. 

I had an older Golf with the same engine and got almost 60mpg!


----------



## Frank (12 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

Simplest and cheapest thing to replace would be the air filter.

Has the car been serviced? I know most diesel cars can suffer from Mass air flow sensors going this would generally result in a loss of power.

Could the turbo be in trouble?
Turbo compress' air into cylinders effecting the air fuel mix.

Lack of power means working much harder to get up to speed.

A good diagnostic might worth a look lots of vriables and sensors in modern cars that can through things off.


----------



## Gulliver1 (12 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

I only bought the car 6 weeks ago! It has been fully serviced. 

My friend is a really good mechanic and for the life of him he cannot figure out what the problem is. It has been plugged into Diagnostics twice and nothing showing up!


----------



## cankybear (13 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

I suspect that your car is suffering from a bad run in cycle as most cars now adapt to the way they are driven from new. if you try an ecu reset on this vehicle it could seriously help your performance. try it and see how it goes. 

any other suggestions?


----------



## Gulliver1 (13 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

Thanks ''Cranky Bear''.


----------



## cankybear (13 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*

I hit the wrong key when entering my name who do i ask for a name change around here? 

But seriously if there are any other VW guys on here they would be able to say if i'm right. from what i remember the old Fords and VW cars used to be like that. i'm hoping that the new ones are something the same.


----------



## ajapale (13 Feb 2010)

Two identical thread titles merged. Please do not duplicate or bump up your own threads.


----------



## Gulliver1 (13 Feb 2010)

I didn't duplicate or bump up my thread.


----------



## MandaC (13 Feb 2010)

Canky bear.....love it


----------



## ajapale (14 Feb 2010)

*Re: VW Golf 1.9 TDI MPG*



Gulliver1 said:


> I didn't duplicate or bump up my  thread.





Gulliver1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I posted a thread on this topic last month.



Yes you did.

as pointed out by mathepac 





mathepac said:


> Has anything changed since you last posted the  question here? - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=129794


----------

